# Trad Ladies???



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

I shoot a Martin Jaguar take-down 45#, for fun & when I'm shooting with the young 'uns to be more at their level. I've killed a couple bunnies with it, but never seriously hunted with it. Wish I had more time~sigh


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I shoot mostly NFAA trad recurve division and shoot a SF 25 inch forged plus riser and medium 34 pound Win& Win limbs. Nice to see a few recurve shooters here. I love the simplicity of the bow, no gadgets to fiddle with.


----------



## Nance (Jun 21, 2015)

I shoot a 30 lbs glas laminated long/flatbow hybrid. I use gapping/instinctive as a sighting method. No competition for me yet. First I want to master my bow.

Onto women's stuff:
I'm 32, married, mother of two daughters (2 and 4 years old) from the Netherlands.


----------



## Colleena (Nov 28, 2015)

I shoot a 35lb longbow and a White Wolf wind warrior, love them both  I shoot instinctive mainly 3Ds but some target as well. Bow hunting is illegal in Ireland.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm shooting both trad and Olympic recurve.

I have a Samick Sage at 30# that I'm shooting off the shelf, and just recently got a Gillo G1 with SF Premium Carbon limbs at 32#. No hunting for me, but I love 3D and field archery, and participate in FITA-style target shooting as well.

Glad to see other non-compound ladies here. I was feeling a little lonely.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Where do you shoot FITA at? When my son was younger and shooting FITA we would go to Woodley park .Are you shooting Bare Bow or Olympic style? I have only been shooting again for a couple of years after a long layoff and am going to start going to some shoots that are within a couple hour drive from Bakersfield. Went to Conejo and shot, That is a pretty tough range. Love the novelty shoots, always a lot of fun and 3D's are a blast. Our club is doing a casual unmarked 3D in late Febuary. One day 42 targets 1 arrow, unmarked.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Corene1 said:


> Where do you shoot FITA at? When my son was younger and shooting FITA we would go to Woodley park .Are you shooting Bare Bow or Olympic style? I have only been shooting again for a couple of years after a long layoff and am going to start going to some shoots that are within a couple hour drive from Bakersfield. Went to Conejo and shot, That is a pretty tough range. Love the novelty shoots, always a lot of fun and 3D's are a blast. Our club is doing a casual unmarked 3D in late Febuary. One day 42 targets 1 arrow, unmarked.


My home club in Pasadena: the Pasadena Roving Archers. We go to tournaments at various places around the Southland: Woodley Park, Conego, Riverside, etc. I've been shooting trad/barebow but just got an Olympic rig. 

Our club hosts two "major" 3D tournaments each year: one for just trad/barebow (no sights/stabilizers/compounds allowed) and one that's open to all. But we have field or hunter rounds every Sunday, and 3D once a month, as well as 300/900 rounds twice a month.


----------



## Nance (Jun 21, 2015)

Colleena said:


> I shoot a 35lb longbow and a White Wolf wind warrior, love them both  I shoot instinctive mainly 3Ds but some target as well. Bow hunting is illegal in Ireland.



How well does the longbow shoot for you? 
I really want to have a longbow, but yew bows might not be for me because of my relatively low draw weight and short draw length compared to men. I'm shooting a 30 lbs flatbow and sometimes my husbands 35 lbs horse bow. I want to get up to 40-45 pounds.
Bow hunting is illegal in the Netherlands too.


----------



## vinfoto (Feb 23, 2010)

What is your draw lenght nance ? And where do u shoot in the netherlands ?


----------



## Nance (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi vinfoto
I shoot in Prinsenbeek. That's just of the A16 to Antwerpen. My draw length is 27inch-ish. For clout or flight my draw length is longer because then I can draw to the ear or clavicle.


----------



## vinfoto (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice to meet u i live in Rotterdam and me and my wife both are trad shooters as well.


----------



## Nance (Jun 21, 2015)

Cool vinfoto. I've sent you a pm.


----------



## Colleena (Nov 28, 2015)

Are any of you shooting in Austria next June at the EBHC?


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello,

I shoot barebow recurve in USA Archery / traditional in NFAA. My bow is Sebastien Flute Forged Plus, 23-inch riser with SF Axiom Plus limbs, 20 lbs (22 lbs on the 23 inch riser). I just started last year. It has been a lot of fun, I have learned a lot and have a lot more to learn.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I have started using a Bear Patriot at my local archery club. I couldn´t believe how easy 40# was to pull compared to my PSE Stiletto.
I am totally loving the whole trad experience.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

30# Ragim Red Falk (62" recurve) arrived last week to replace a damaged 30# samick sage which i shoot at traditional only events(timber/feathers/off the shelf rules).
I shoot custom timber arrows which fly beautifully for me with this bow and a <24" draw length. These events are great fun, but i like to shoot the timbers anytime just for the enjoyment of watching the big red feathers fly. i was pleased with the new bow when i shot it earlier in the week, gap shooting with a feather rest. 
For indoors i shoot a hoyt excel 23" riser with 30# kaya K3 short limbs and cartel triples 1100 barebow style, and plan to shoot this bow for 3d next year off the RU peg(barebow) next year, after several years of shooting barebow compound in field and 3d. our 3d season begins in march so i'm practicing with jazz 1516 full length before i find some light spined carbons, 1300 spine CX medallion have been recommended.


----------

